# Latex gloves



## Andrea24 (Oct 1, 2015)

I was wondering if would be a good idea make some latex bands dissolving latex gloves in acetone or another solvent. Anybody tried?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You would be better off buying Thereband or latex. But if you are set on trying it, be careful & let us know how it works for you.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have never herd of that being done . Doesn't seem practical versus obtaining proper latex sheeting , tubing or office rubber bands .


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Andrea, and welcome to the Forum.

Nope, I would not play around with Acetone and other solvents.

However, *here are two threads that may interest you*. In a pinch, if you are having difficulty acquiring quality latex bands, medical-grade latex gloves should work for short term exercises. Disposable latex gloves are designed for medical and veterinary applications. Therefore they are very thin for comfort, touch sensitivity and protection from biological or water-base materials. Not durable.

Reference...

*Latex gloves for bands* by Charles 21 Mar 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22156-latex-gloves-for-bands/

*Speed Freaks - SSF 300 Club*
Note posts: #278, #279, #286, #317,
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/page-14


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If I were in prison I would try it otherwise, there are to many other resources available.


----------

